# Schematics for a circuit board to power a P7?



## SmurfTacular (Mar 18, 2010)

Im taking an engineering course right now in college, and the class after my engineering class is a circuitry class. And Im currently in the middle of a 4D Maglite mod, the only thing I have not bought yet is the driver. I thought I could make my own. The instructor said the only thing I would need are schematics of the board. So I was wondering if anyone here has any? If you do that'd be awesome.


----------



## Curt R (Mar 18, 2010)

Do like the rest of us do and research, research and research some more. Lazy is not learning.

Curt


----------

